# London's Fire Brigade - switch to e-cigs



## Hooked (6/11/17)

See link:

http://vpasa.org.za/index.php/2017/10/16/london-fire-brigade-supports-e-cigarettes/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

